# Motores para robótica.



## Meta (Jul 29, 2010)

He visto dos motores al mismo precio que pone 50:1 y el otro 150:1. Motor reductor. ¿Qué significa?

Saludo.


----------



## aguevara (Jul 29, 2010)

El termino seria motoreductor y la relación es 50:1 o 150:1 es decir por cada 50 giros de la flecha del motor la salida del reductor da 1.

Como están al mismo precio significa....
a) Que el tipo no sabe ni lo que vende
b) Que algo hay en los motores que el tipo que los vende esconde.

 Saludillos


----------



## Meta (Jul 29, 2010)

Lo venden a 13,00 €, los dos. ME da que en realidad el vendedor es más listo  que uno.

En realidad vale 8 € el 50:1 y 10,50 € el 150:1 por poner un ejemplo y lo ponen a 13 €.

O que en realidad cuesta el 50:1 10 € y el 150:1 cuesta 16 € y le mete compensación, esas gente saben mucho. 

Gracias por la explicación de los motores.


----------



## mati89 (Ago 1, 2010)

donde consigo motores para un robot de sumo no encuentro por ningun lado


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

proba buscar en esta sección:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## willynovi (Ago 1, 2010)

a ver si algunos de estos te sirve http://www.ignis.com.ar/reductores.html
Yo tengo los MR4 de 50 rpm de salida, pero como tenia que pónerles unas ruedas mas grandes para que valla mas rapido, los modifiqué y le saqué una etapa reductora y los deje de 200 rpm.

La otra que podes hacer es usar servos de aeromodelismo y dejarlos para giro continuo, he visto algunos sumo hechos con esos y andaban bien.


----------

